# Show Blower?



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Show blowers are quite useful when showing meat goats- but theyre SO expensive. I dont have the means to spend $400 on a blower that ill use 10(approx) times a year! I found a high-power dog blow dryer that is $130. I'm afraid that if i buy it, and it doesn't cut it, I'll be left with something i dont need. Has anyone ever used a dog blower on their boer goats?


----------



## nancy d

Good question, looking forward to the answers!


----------



## Dani-1995

I know people who use one on wethers. They say it works good for them since the hair is short and doesn't really have to lay a certain way. Its just not powerful enough for does... You'd probably be there awhile with the one they have. 

I know we have a couple dog groomers on here that might know more about them than I do. I'm not sure what kind my friend has but it cost 120. The first couple eyars I showed I used a leaf blower... it came off shop vac my dad had. It took about 30 to 45 mins to dry a big wether.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Dani-1995 said:


> I know people who use one on wethers. They say it works good for them since the hair is short and doesn't really have to lay a certain way. Its just not powerful enough for does... You'd probably be there awhile with the one they have.
> 
> I know we have a couple dog groomers on here that might know more about them than I do. I'm not sure what kind my friend has but it cost 120. The first couple eyars I showed I used a leaf blower... it came off shop vac my dad had. It took about 30 to 45 mins to dry a big wether.


The one im looking at now is $170 and it says that it's more powerful than a leaf blower, and shouldnt be used on bare skin because it's that powerful. It has 4 horse power in it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

-
Good question! I did some looking a little while ago and almost bought a dogblower. I'd love to get one, especially for the spring shows... We have always borrowed, which works too. )


----------



## Dani-1995

I guess it depends on what you want it for. Sounds like it should work pretty good for goats... Again, I know nothing about dog grooming supplies. I was lucky enough to get an old dryer and fix it up so it works. For me, I'd rather it take longer to dry then pay $400 for a blower... Especially when I can use that money on other things.


----------



## Dayna

I have this one (in pink!) that I used for my dog grooming.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-9-II-High...164?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b6d4f3b4

Maybe you could find a used one?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Dani-1995 said:


> I guess it depends on what you want it for. Sounds like it should work pretty good for goats... Again, I know nothing about dog grooming supplies. I was lucky enough to get an old dryer and fix it up so it works. For me, I'd rather it take longer to dry then pay $400 for a blower... Especially when I can use that money on other things.


It's not for drying though. It's for fitting does.


----------



## Dani-1995

Ahhh ok, you'll need the power to make the hair set right. I've helped fit does with a friend... their hair can be kind of crazy. If you can a dryer with heat might be good. The heat helps straighten out kinky/curly hair


----------



## dobe627

I am a dog groomer and use the metro vac dryers from petedge. They can really blow out the hair, say a husky shepherd etc. If you use the smaller hose with the concentration nozzle especually. Then I take the nozzle off to finish around the face. They are around 150. I have been happy with them. I have been grooming for 20 years and before I had my own shop worked for a box store where we had to use what they provided.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

dobe627 said:


> I am a dog groomer and use the metro vac dryers from petedge. They can really blow out the hair, say a husky shepherd etc. If you use the smaller hose with the concentration nozzle especually. Then I take the nozzle off to finish around the face. They are around 150. I have been happy with them. I have been grooming for 20 years and before I had my own shop worked for a box store where we had to use what they provided.


That's the brand I was looking in to? So they would work to make the hair fluffy?


----------



## dobe627

Which one were you looking at? In my opinion yes I think it would work fine for what you want. Just fyi they do not get really hot( no heating element) but warm air. I have a client whose dog bears the scar from another groomer that left her in a heated dryer and she got burnt badly. Also check the prices at Pet edge, when I got mine it was the cheapest place at the time.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

dobe627 said:


> Which one were you looking at? In my opinion yes I think it would work fine for what you want. Just fyi they do not get really hot( no heating element) but warm air. I have a client whose dog bears the scar from another groomer that left her in a heated dryer and she got burnt badly. Also check the prices at Pet edge, when I got mine it was the cheapest place at the time.


http://www.amazon.com/Force-Commander-2-Speed-Dryer-Motor/dp/B00063KHPE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------

